# WinCC 7.0



## nikkemil (24 September 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

seit kurzem sollen wir für einen Kunden die Visu mit WinCC machen(haben sonst immer WinCC flex genommen). Also wir haben WinCC 7.0 bestellt und fleißig losgelegt zu visualisieren. Bis hier hin, denke ich, ist es gar nicht so schlimm und wir haben es hinbekommen.
Jetzt zum Problem: Wie binde ich das Projekt(WinCC) im Simatic Manager mit ein, wenn man das überhaupt muss???
Wie lasse ich bei Projekte miteinander kommunizieren, wir sollen es laut Vorgabe mit Profibus machen!!!
Was mache ich mit dem Komponeten Konfigurator??
Wie kann man ein Projekt, als Sicherung kopieren??

Jetzt noch ein paar Feststellungen:
Nach dem Installieren, bin ich zwar als Admin angemeldet, aber mein Task-Manager ist weg!!!
Mein Notebook stürzt ständig ab!!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Farinin (24 September 2008)

Hast du schon eine Verbindung zur SPS in WinCC projektiert?

Wenn nein, dann muss du die S7 Protokoll Suite laden und dann unter Profibus eine neue Verbindung projektieren (Adresse, CPU Steckplatz, usw.) Danach kannst du sämtliche Variablen anlegen und lesen. Profibuskarte einstellen nicht vergessen!


----------



## marlob (24 September 2008)

Du kannst dir auch mal das Modul F5 in den 
Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen durchlesen.
Ist zwar Version 6, aber am Prinzip hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## nikkemil (24 September 2008)

Projektiert ist meiner Meinung nach alles. ich wollte eine Test-SPS aufbauen und die Kommunikation damit testen.
Aber es tut sich nichts, weder Profibus noch MPI.


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 September 2008)

hi,

was für Lizenzen hat der Kunde denn bestellt?
Das ist imho wichtig, um dein S7-Projekt korrekt aufzubauen.

Ich würde das WIN-CC Projekt immer im Simatic Manager integrieren, weil das viele Vorteile im Projekthandling hat. z.B. Verbindungen, Automatisch generierte Variablen und Meldungen, usw.

Gruß Micha


----------



## nikkemil (24 September 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> was für Lizenzen hat der Kunde denn bestellt?
> Das ist imho wichtig, um dein S7-Projekt korrekt aufzubauen.
> ...



Also der Kunde möchte gerne ein Alarmarchiv dabeihaben.
Im Simatic-Manager integieren war ja auch einer meiner Fragen, nur wie? bei WinCC flex ist das ja einfach, nur mit WinCC komm ich nicht klar!!


----------



## SPSKILLER (25 September 2008)

hi,

bin grad auf IBN.
Deshalb bin ich tagsüber nicht online - wenig Zeit.

Ich denke im Simatic Manager gibt es eine Option "OS-Importieren" oder so ähnlich.
Habe ich noch nie benutzt, aber du solltest damit dein "Stand alone" WinCC-Projekt in den Manager integrieren können.

Gruß Micha


----------



## nikkemil (25 September 2008)

Genau diese Option gibt es da nicht!! Das hab ich ja auch schon mal gelesen, das man es damit einbinden kann, doch leider ist dieses nicht da.
Ich hab auch schon WinCC deinstalliert --> installiert. Alles Fehlanzeige.


----------



## SPSKILLER (25 September 2008)

dann hast du wahrscheinlich kein "AS-OS Engineering" installiert 
(WINCC - benutzerdefinierte Installation)

Gruß Micha


----------



## nikkemil (25 September 2008)

Kann man das nachinstallieren??


----------



## SPSKILLER (25 September 2008)

ja.

windows/systemsteuerung/software/wincc/ändern

CD bereithalten


----------



## nikkemil (25 September 2008)

Erstmal Danke, werde es morgen früh sofort ausprobieren und auf jeden Fall noch etwas dazuschreiben.


----------



## nikkemil (1 Oktober 2008)

Also im Simatic Manager ist nun OS eingefügen vorhanden, nur wie integriere ich nun mein Projekt???


----------



## SPSKILLER (2 Oktober 2008)

nicht OS einfügen, sondern OS importieren benutzen (Extras)


----------



## pjoddi (2 Oktober 2008)

*Integration in Step7-Achtung*

An sich bin ich auch ein Befürworter der Integration der Visu in Step7, das führe ich- solange es sich um WinCCFlex handelt- zu 100% auch so aus.
Bei unseren WinCC-Projekten sind wir nun davon abgekommen, da diese Projekte mal schnell 400MB groß sind, und damit nimmt man sich die Möglichkeit, das Step7-Projekt mal eben per Mail zu verschicken, und jedes handling wie Ablage, Archivierung etc dauert halt recht lange.
Also bleiben die Visu und das SPS-Projekt getrennt.
Muss natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden, aber bei uns hat sich diese Arbeitsweise bewährt.


----------



## Kai (2 Oktober 2008)

Zur Integration eines vorhandenen WinCC Projektes in STEP 7 siehe auch die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

ID11841504 Wie kann ein vorhandenes WinCC Projekt in ein STEP 7 Projekt integriert werden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## nikkemil (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

eine Frage hab ich noch, muss man was bestimmtes Beachten, wenn das Projekt nicht integriet wird --> also irgendeine Einstellung unter dem Simatic Manger, Netpro oder in WinCC oder....oder....oder...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------

